# Best way to hunt rabbits with a pellet gun?



## Beeman17

I just started hunting, I know shotguns are good but for pellet guns do you guys think you'd get much by sitting against a tree and waiting?

They don't seem to move much, and do you guys think I should just wait near a rabbit hole at sundown, or what?
Also, where should I hit them, and how early are the active? Thanks.
:sniper:


----------



## pennyshooter

it depends on where you sit and wait. if you know the spots that they are at, you should get a few no problem. but you would have to spend some time prior to actually hunting to find those sweet spots. a rabbit tends to stay within the same area. thats why when you hunt with dogs, usually you wait til the rabbit comes back because usually the rabbit just runs in a big circle. look for trails that they might use, check for droppings and burrows. that would be your best bet if you wanted to sit and wait for them.

i also don't know much about the rabbits in your area, but here we mostly have the desert cottontail. and here, they tend to be most active at night but i see them all day. i would say getting up early instead of going at night because they'll have a good time to calm down and be unaware of any dangers plus there's no chance of losing light.

With pellet guns you really should aim for a vital organ, to kill it quick and humanely. try to get them just between the ear and the eye, where it would seem most damaging. i've also heard that you could shoot the shoulder and try to break it to guarantee it wouldn't get away, but i haven't tried that. i always wait for the clear kill shot. hope that helps


----------



## Beeman17

Yeah I read that on here too, about the shoulder breaking. I live in south ontario, there are cottontails and there's one that usually hangs out in the same spot so I think i'll wait for him.


----------



## darkgael

Maybe you know this. But since you just started hunting, maybe you don't.
Here's a link to a page about field dressing rabbits so as to make them useful after you've killed them. They make good eating.

http://www.wikihow.com/Field-Dress-a-Rabbit

Pete


----------



## Beeman17

Alright thanks, I was gonna eat them and look up how step by step. What do they taste like?


----------



## darkgael

Like chicken.
Pete


----------



## Trapper99

I've made a few shots on the shoulder like penny shooter said. If you can u should make the head shot, but at the shoulder they rarely get away but, after that shot you need to hurry up and kill it becuase sometimes its not an instant kill. The three times i've made the shoulder shot 2 of them started flopping around and bouncing, so I had to step on them to get them still and make a head shot at point blank, but, one rabbit did start to run, i mean WALK away. It didnt roll around like the others but I cought it again because it couldnt run.


----------



## croyboy202

In the spring and summer I know its best to hunt at mornin and night cuz thats when its coolest out
but what about the winter, would it be the warmest part of the day, or morning, and I know where the rabbits are cuz of their tracks in the snow but should I wait at their holes or walk around


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Kill them all. Great airgun quarry and taste good!


----------



## blowgunner62

Rabbits taste great!


----------



## zzyzx

Hide behind a bush and make noises like a carrot? ;-)


----------

